# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Any way to stop recurring tooth loss/damage nightmares?

## exdreamer

So, recurring nightmares about tooth loss and tooth damage are very common.

Does anyone have any suggestions for stopping them?

My problem is that they make me really paranoid about my teeth the day after I have one. I can't stop thinking about how X or Y food is slowly rotting my teeth. It's silly, but there you go. It's not like I've ever even had problems with my teeth, except for wisdom teeth related things of course.

----------


## oniman7

Well, what you could do, is remember to RC whenever you do anything relating to your teeth. Look at them, brush them, even think about them. At this point, you'll hopefully do an RC when your teeth start to get damaged, and become lucid.

----------


## exdreamer

Thanks. I hadn't even considered making use of it as a dream sign. ::roll::

----------


## Puffin

I've heard tooth loss in dreams have to do with feeling conscious about your appearance. Who knows if that's true or not, because dreams vary from person to person, but it's worth noting.

----------


## NastyDevil

I am having the same exact dreams and tend to have more of them if I start thinking about it before sleep or during the day; I guess I just learned to recognize that they aren't real and not worry about it.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

Yeah, stop masturbating! Those dreams are caused by too much masturbation.

----------

